# Judo - old photos



## Xue Sheng (May 23, 2018)

I started out in Jujutsu..over 40 years ago.... always thought I would try Judo someday, but never did.

Found these photos by accident and thought others would like to see them, there are only 2, but I think they're pretty cool and I put them in the blog

Judo - Blog Post


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2018)

Pretty great photos, bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Denoaikido (Dec 13, 2018)




----------

